# Weekly Kilominx Competition!



## OLLiver (Sep 3, 2016)

To help make Kilominx an official event I have decided to host a weekly forum competition!
This competition ends every Saturday 18, 2016 at 12:00 A.M EST. Here are the scrambles for week one. The first competition will end next Saturday (11/09/16) at midnight EST. this gives you 7 days and around 6 hours to submit your times. 
Lets keep the kilohype!

Here are the scrambles
1: R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U

2: R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U

3: R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U

4: R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U'

5: R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U


----------



## OLLiver (Sep 3, 2016)

I'll go first
1:27.86, 1:03.25, 1:12.99, 58.87, 1:26.98= 1:14.41 avg of 5. meh avg. nice single. PB full step


----------



## WACWCA (Sep 3, 2016)

Yayyyyyyy kilo!
29.667, (30.001), (26.919), 29.432, 27.468 = 28.855
About average but I'm hoping to get some practice in this week.


----------



## Kit Clement (Sep 4, 2016)

No random state scrambles?


----------



## OLLiver (Sep 4, 2016)

Kit Clement said:


> No random state scrambles?


what is a random state scramble?


----------



## DGCubes (Sep 4, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> what is a random state scramble?





xyzzy said:


> I just finished writing a rudimentary kilominx solver. The "x2" rotations are denoted as "flip" instead of "x2" because x rotations already mean something else, but that can be easily changed. (It's possibly buggy and definitely slow; your mileage may vary.)
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



They're really good. 

EDIT: To download it you need to go to the original post.
EDIT2: To actually answer your question, random state scrambles pick a state on the puzzle and generate a scramble to reach that state, whereas random move scrambles (like yours) just do random moves until the puzzle is sufficiently scrambled.


----------



## Berd (Sep 4, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-4
avg of 5: 48.52

Time List:
50.95, (59.35), 47.08, (44.11), 47.50

Mefferts rock.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Sep 5, 2016)

No ao12?????? Or ao50?? Or ao100? What???? I'm down for that man.


----------



## tx789 (Sep 5, 2016)

50.85 (43.85) (56.85) 54.32 50.20 = 51.79


----------



## muchacho (Sep 5, 2016)

1:36.27, 1:25.43, (1:37.06), (1:20.43), 1:29.76 = 1:30.48


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Sep 5, 2016)

1:29.23 1:09.93 1:04.92 1:12.82 55.09

= 1:09.23

Basically my first 5 solves on this puzzle!


----------



## Hssandwich (Sep 5, 2016)

(26.36), 29.73, (31.28), 31.08, 27.62 = 29.48


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Sep 5, 2016)

26.21, 30.05, 22.57, (30.08), (21.81) = 26.28
Disappointment. Nice single thou!


----------



## biscuit (Sep 6, 2016)

Some of you are crazy. 26.28 is a "Disappointment"? Well fine then. 

1:24.87 (Bleh)
1:00.26 
58.44
1:37.99 (Bleh x2)
1:02.71

Average: 1:09.28. This kinda stunk. Haven't done Kilo in a few days though.


----------



## OLLiver (Sep 10, 2016)

Jaysammey777 wins week 1! =26.28avg of 5 Week two scrambles coming very soon!


----------



## OLLiver (Sep 10, 2016)

WEEK 2 SCRAMBLES
1)
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U'

2) 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U'

3)
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

4)
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U' 

5)
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

Did better this week myself but massive fail on last solve cost me sub 1 avg 
56.40, 1:18.58, 56.71, 1:05.84, 1:24.60 =1:07.04 avg of 5. 
good luck!


----------



## pyr14 (Sep 14, 2016)

52.72, 47.20, 59.55, 56.25, 47.61

ao5 = 52.20

i cant turn properly on it. im too used to ridges on a megaminx.
i wish they had a kilominx with ridges


----------



## muchacho (Sep 14, 2016)

(1:00.10), 1:15.76, 1:09.16, (1:20:71), 1:13.71 = 1:12.85


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Sep 14, 2016)

29.34, 26.13, (32.81), (25.06), 32.15 = 29.21 Haven't practiced in over a week, surprised I did this well.


----------



## Genesis (Sep 14, 2016)

(34.03), 36.54, 41.03, 35.82, (45.44) = 37.80

I should really tension this thing, it was good out of the box until I stupidly messed around with the tensions


----------



## Hssandwich (Sep 14, 2016)

26.61, (23.15), (32.66), 30.43, 29.58 = 28.87


----------



## Wilhelm (Sep 14, 2016)

1. 36.14 
2. 33.99 
3. (32.51) 
4. (36.59) 
5. 36.37 
Avg5: 35.13


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Sep 15, 2016)

There aren't going to be any rankings?
1st?
2nd?
3rd?


----------



## WACWCA (Sep 15, 2016)

(29.555), 28.850, 24.975, (20.857), 27.657 = 27.161!
20.857 is PB single now! Nice avg for me.


----------



## biscuit (Sep 15, 2016)

What's your guys' splits for sub 30? That just seems crazy to me.


----------



## Kit Clement (Sep 15, 2016)

Still no random state scrambles 

If you don't want to deal with python, I can generate scramble sheets for you if you'd like.


----------



## OLLiver (Sep 15, 2016)

Kit Clement said:


> Still no random state scrambles
> 
> If you don't want to deal with python, I can generate scramble sheets for you if you'd like.


that would be very kind of you. I can't python at all. 



biscuit said:


> What's your guys' splits for sub 30? That just seems crazy to me.


I want to know as well actually


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Sep 15, 2016)

1. 49.98
2. 1:03.93
3. 1:00.53
4. 51.19
5. 57.12

= 56.28

Also, Question for everyone, are you guys colour neutral?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Sep 15, 2016)

biscuit said:


> What's your guys' splits for sub 30? That just seems crazy to me.



Not sure if I did them right but the time adds up.

1st layer: 5 seconds
Block build to last 2 layers: 12 seconds
To LL: 3 seconds
Oll: 3 seconds
Pll 3 seconds


----------



## biscuit (Sep 15, 2016)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Not sure if I did them right but the time adds up.
> 
> 1st layer: 5 seconds
> Block build to last 2 layers: 12 seconds
> ...



How do you do the Layer that fast!? You should do some walk through solves or something.


----------



## fabdabs1234 (Sep 16, 2016)

24.51, 24.11, (26.58), (20.34), 23.98= 24.20 ao5


----------



## pyr14 (Sep 18, 2016)

@FastCubeMaster
I am not colour neutral


----------



## OLLiver (Sep 18, 2016)

*WEEK 2 RESULTS*
1st place -fabdabs1234 with 24.20 avg of 5!
2cnd place WACWCA with 27.16 avg of 5!
3rd place Hssandwich with 28.87 avg of 5!
week three scrambles may be a bit late so


----------



## muchacho (Sep 29, 2016)

Scrambles for this week (if OLLiver doesn't mind):
1. R flip L2' U' F R2 U' F U2 flip U2 R2 BR2 U2 F' L2 U2' BR2 U' R' U R2' U2 F' R' F' R2 U2
2. flip U' R2' L' BL2' U2 BR2' U' F flip L' U2' BR' BL2' L2' U' L2' BR2 U' F U2 R U2' F2' U2' F U2' R F
3. R flip R BL2' L' U F2' BL2' U2' BR flip R2' U F BL' U L2' BR' BL2' BR2 F2' U R2' U2' F2' R2 F U F2' R F2'
4. R2' BL' U' R BL2' L' flip R2' BR2' R' BL' L2' F2' L U2' BR2 U F2' R U' R2' U' F2 R' U2' R2 U2 R2
5. F2 flip BR2' R2 BL2' L' U2 BL2' flip R2' BR R2' BL2' U' F2 L BR2' R' U' R2 U2' R2' F2' U R2 F2 R2 F' R


----------



## fabdabs1234 (Sep 29, 2016)

21.11, (23.56), 19.49, (15.63), 19.58 = 20.06avg


----------



## OLLiver (Oct 2, 2016)

Scrambles for week 4!
1)
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U
2)
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
3)
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
4)
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
5)
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
I got 50.61, 59.70, 55.23, 43.28, 58.68 =54.84 AVG of 5.
Good luck!


----------



## muchacho (Oct 2, 2016)

(1:17.31), (56.21), 1:09.60, 1:03.68, 1:04.64 = 1:05.97


----------



## fabdabs1234 (Oct 3, 2016)

19.34, 19.97, 19.40, (19.07), (23.22) = 19.58 
pretty decent


----------



## tx789 (Oct 5, 2016)

(51.71) (44.85) 46.44 49.09 45.44 = 46.99 pretty good I guess, I've only done around 70 solves.


----------



## DELToS (Dec 22, 2016)

1. 1:02.20 
2. (1:01.64) 
3. 1:20.43 
4. (1:23.63)
5. 1:07.42
Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-22
avg of 5: 1:10.02


----------



## big_moe5 (Feb 18, 2017)

kilominx1:05.27)1:05.27, (46.71), 1:08.25, 1:05.63, (1:08.32) = 1:02.84


----------



## CRM cubing (Jul 30, 2020)

1. 1:38.757
2. 1:40.687
3. (1:15.291) (pb!!!)
4. 1:25.174
5 . (1:59.196)
1st week scrambles avg was 1:34.872


----------

